# Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility puppy!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well I hated to embarrass all the other 'G' Wildhaus puppy owners cause I clearly got the best looking and most intelligent of the bunch! 

Did you see the video?



and of course I have pictures...










With her big sister


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

omg, how precious is she!! I just want to kiss her!!


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

sorry, impulsive submit finger, her big sis is beautiful, how regal looking. Can I kiss her too?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lindabsorry, impulsive submit finger, her big sis is beautiful, how regal looking. Can I kiss her too?


Too funny cause I need to also make sure to still show I love my Bretta Lee!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is beautiful~all Wildhaus puppers are lookers, and to watch them in action is something else- Bout time you introduced her!!
And Bretta Lee is a beautiful big sista!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I can't wait to see what she grows into! Congratulations on your new agility pup.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It's about time you posted pictures of her Jenn.. she looks GREAT. Bretta will show this little one the ropes, I'm sure.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous
Bretta is a beautiful big sis too


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

She is a cutie for sure.....gorgeous and intelligent, but of course she's a Wildhaus pup! This litter definately seems to be pretty darn amazing, if I do say so myself LOL.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw what a darn CUTIE ! Go agility pup !


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

How wonderful for you and this great looking little girl. Congrats


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great video - what a beautiful place to walk! Both of your girls are gorgeous and they have such beautiful names. How fun to have a puppy and we'll look forward to lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

Congrats, she's adorable! So were you planning to get another puppy, or was this a last minute decision?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

How CUTE is she???? Congrats and good luck with her,,she looks like a little devil ))


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

I was not planning on another puppy until this time next year. But with the sudden and very unexpected death of Elsa Rose on April 1 this year, and then Chris Wild calling me last month telling me she had a practically perfect puppy available..........

I said yes!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

Jenn, I'm sorry about Elsa Rose. I don't remember you posting about it.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

I too am sorry to hear about Elsa Rose's passing.









Glory looks like a wonderful lil pup though. So courageous already.







And Bretta is funny carrying around her big 'twig.'


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Glory B Wildhaus - new agility pup*

Sometimes timing is everything and this was clearly meant to be. Glory is adorable and you will have fun with her. Looks like Bretta Lee has taken to her quickly.
I'm also sorry again about Elsa Rose - It's been a tough year for a lot of us and they leave such big holes in our hearts.

Pat


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeWell I hated to embarrass all the other 'G' Wildhaus puppy owners cause I clearly got the best looking and most intelligent of the bunch!


GASP!!! <choke, cough>
Sweetie, you been smoking somethin' illegal. **I** got the best looking and smartest pup in the litter. We can arm-wrestle over it. Or - maybe someday in a universe far far away - we'll actually COMPETE with our two G-monsters at the SAME TRIAL!! that will settle it once and for all. Anyone want to place bets now? 

Note that, unlike Jenn, I have never actually put a MACH title on a dog.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ArtistInNature
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeWell I hated to embarrass all the other 'G' Wildhaus puppy owners cause I clearly got the best looking and most intelligent of the bunch!
> ...


Hmm... it sounds like there might have to be a agility pup photo/video contest so we can decide for ourselves









Congrats on the Wildhaus pups!!

And Jenn, so sorry about Elsa Rose







I know how special those former seeing eye pups are...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Julie, you just have to let it go-for now!!! I can't wait to see the competition video. But I have the best looking pup so you two don't have to fight about that issue anyway...not sure yet if he is the smartest(I think girls rule always, no matter what)but he is handsome nonetheless-Gryff hasn't made his appearance here for comparision.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:But I have the best looking pup so you two don't have to fight about that issue anyway...


Are you both BLIND!!!???? Hey, I've already got Glory B roles in a few movies (so they are just on youtube and I filmed them, she's still an ACTRESS!!!!) so her beauty, brains (she has yet to flub a line) and talent are clear. 

Today she even helped me garden, her green thumb had me filling up holes and cursing the plants she dug up and ate. Beat that!!!

Tell you one thing (and this it true







) I looked up at the photos above and can't believe how much she's changed in just 2 weeks. She's got alot of the sable black fur coming in all over so the clear and obvious black stripe down her spine is starting to not be nearly as clear. My fuzzy cinnamon puppy is growing up (tall and leggy too). 

If Chris ended up getting me the biggest bitch in the litter again I'm going to have to AGAIN discuss the best structure for an agility dog! (under 75 pounds and 24" preferred!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My boy is waiting for his debut into the big screen(when mom gets a better camera) The red carpet treatment and all. I did take some vid of him lovin on his jollyball-wanna see it? Sneak prevue trailer of his upcoming herding career if he washes out of SchH and Agility!!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Jane - yep, I can now say (after one girl and one boy, and now another girl) that girldogs rule. I'm SURE Karlo is wonderful. And handsome. But Bria is the prettiest.

And Jenn just cuz you have a video camera and I DON'T does NOT mean Glory is superior. In the meantime, Bria's legs are ridiculously long and I too am hoping that she takes after mama Della and does NOT get too tall and heavy!!


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

She is gorgeous. Can't wait to see this one progress :-D


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL on the Karlo Jolly Ball video. I see some shades of Uncle Dante there!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh wait a gosh darn cotton pickin minute....I was trying to remain civil, but thats it the gloves are coming off  . Gianna is clearly the most gorgeous and smartest pup in the litter. And if you don't believe me, then I will let you tell her otherwise!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

I would argue Bria's beauty and brains more, but right now I'm dealing with a little hellion who is trying to chew EVERYTHING except what she's supposed to chew on...<hey, leggo the laptop cord!!>


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, my 'video' camera is just my regular digital still camera? But it can save and take tons of movies while still easily fitting in my back pocket. NOT the best highest quality (sorry to Hollywood) but great for computers and internet.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Haha Julie, I feel your pain. Oh..uhm wait Gia's so smart she never chews what she isn't supposed to. Ok I am busted, she wants to destroy EVERYTHING!


----------

